# GTR Engine Change Programme - Official Information



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I'm sorry that I haven't commented on the threads about the engine problem and the solution programme that have occurred in the last few days. Although I have been discussing this with Nissan, they (quite rightly) wanted to get out a very clear complete message in one go, rather than drip-feed facts and leave questions unanswered.

A full detailed presentation that covers the programme appears at the end of this message. However for those that cannot access this, or who cannot wait, here is a short summary:


*- Nissan has identified a problem with crankshaft bearings in the earliest left-hand drive EU cars.

- There are 309 vehicles affected and the owners of each one is being contacted directly.

- These cars will have their complete engines replaced as well as ancillaries such as turbos and even oil cooler.

- This will occur at three locations which are the HPCs in Sweden and Greece for local markets and a new Amsterdam special facility for all mainland Europe.

- The following markets are NOT affected: US, Japan, UK.*


Full details of the programme are below. Affected owners will themselves be given more specific information regarding how their cars will be collected etc when they are contacted directly.

_*Edit: Link deleted as presentation is shown/linked to GTROC in later post.*_

I think what Nissan have done is to be applauded and I say that as a sceptical owner of many supercars. They have recognised there was a problem and have come up with a Europe-wide way of dealing with it that is way beyond what is required. Many other manufacturers might have chosen to ignore the problems (a la Porsche Rear-Main-Seal issues anyone?) or they could easily have simply replaced the crank and bearings. This is going to cost them many many millions of pounds and I think it shows a great commitment to the product.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Yip, you have got be happy with that.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

This looks like a very thorough and quality response from Nissan.

Are Cobb supporting the required mass removal of Accessports too :chuckle:


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Link doesnt appear to be working!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

How do you download the .pdf? I can't seem to access it. I've clicked on the link Guy has given, then clicked on "Proceed to file download page", but I can't open the .pdf that seems to be there, nor highlight it, in either Explorer or Firefox. All I get is a maddening song about "why do you have to bother to go to another site just for a comment!!!"


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Well done Nissan for standing behind their product especially as it seems to be down to environmentalists. 

The fact that mods to the engine ( cobb, even turbos etc) do not seem to effect the warranty dispels a lot of the internet warranty myth with this car.

Having seen how my brother was treated regarding RMS on his Porker (basically stitched up)says to me that Nissan are prepared to pay up when things go wrong.

Link is OK for me.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent information - all ambiguity has been removed.

Well Done Nissan.

What is certain - any profit that did exist for them has been wiped out in one go.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

there's a 'click here to download your file' link on the page which opens after clicking the 'proceed to file download page' link.

Ignore the big arrows for the rubbish toolbar spam etc.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

ru' said:


> there's a 'click here to download your file' link on the page which opens after clicking the 'proceed to file download page' link.
> 
> Ignore the big arrows for the rubbish toolbar spam etc.


Exactly. It's not a great way to host the file, but all I could do at short notice as I cannot upload a 5 meg file on here. We are working on getting it hosted somewhere better though.

cheers

Guy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The presentation is here: Gallery - GTR OWNERS CLUB

or as follows:


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Tahnks Ru got it now.
Well done Nissan, most manufacturers would I think have kept quite and just dealt with problem as and when individual owners had problems, great to see them grasp the nettle and sort out all 309 cars affected and so qiuckly (10 Days) my GTR has been away 5 weeks so far just for a soddin key problem. I hope that they see the koudos that they get from dealing with problems in this way is the way to deal with all similar problems in the future. (If any)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Good news, pleased for all effected.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

My brother's Ferrari 430 needed a 3rd clutch after 9000 miles and he got rid of it in disgust when he was told that this was normal wear and tear for a "car doing high mileage".

What a difference! Well done Nissan...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the info guys, much appreciated.

I do have one big question since my VIN is 100576...

Since manufacturing of the VR38DETT engines takes place in a single small facility, how is it that only LHD vehicles are affected, considering the RHD UK cars were being assembled at the same time, and the UK market is the only one apparently not having this issue? Every other market's cars are affected save for the UK.

It would completely reassure me if Nissan could explain this....


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Since manufacturing of the VR38DETT engines takes place in a single small facility, how is it that only LHD vehicles are affected, considering the RHD UK cars were being assembled at the same time, and the UK market is the only one apparently not having this issue? Every other market's cars are affected save for the UK.


No US or JDM cars made during this time are affected either, so your assumption isn't correct.

Nissan have made it very clear that have tracked down the exact vehicles that were affected and are rectifying them at massive expense. Are you seriously suggesting that they would do that and would deliberately not include some cars they knew were affected?

Their priority is to deal with the large-scale logistics of replacing over 300 engines spread all over Europe. They have been kind enough to give us very clear information to pass onto those who are not affected i.e. the majority of readers here who are UK based. With respect I will not be asking them to justify to you personally why your own personal car has not been affected. Lets just be grateful the UK was not affected and be re-assured by the strength of effort Nissan have made to resolve this, as my sums suggest we are we're talking a £5-10m+ cost for this programme.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guy said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that they would do that and would deliberately not include some cars they knew were affected?


Feel free Guy to re-read my post and quote *exactly* where I said there was some sort of conspiracy.....


As an owner of a car within the range of ViNs affected, I have the right for a full explanation of the problem.

That includes a simple explanation as to why UK RHD cars are not affected.


Your statement that JDM and USDM cars are not affected is not pertinent to the problem as they are not subject to EU regulations regarding Lead free metals in the affected bearings, as far as I'm aware.

Clearly the UK is part of the EU, and as such, why would our bearings be different to those placed in other EU cars?


A simple question which I have the right to ask, as my car has a VIN within the range specified.

I made no suggestion of anything. I just need more information to put my mind at ease.

So are you suggesting that I have no right to that information?

I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Guy said:


> as my sums suggest we are we're talking a £5-10m+ cost for this programme.


Bet you are under quoting there - a massive recall and one that could affect the viability of the whole programme. 300 engines - all major ancillaries - labour - lots of wonga.

Appreciate the huge logistical nightmare Nissan are experiencing to do this and very thankful that they are.

I bet Ghosn is saying well that was good while it lasted - think we should cut our losses. Or maybe not - could gain +ve publicity from their timely action for Nissan.

Anyway, don't want to go off topic as its great news for our European friends.


----------



## DiscoRagno (Mar 31, 2008)

My car (SILVER)....with 11'000 km on track....My GT-R is the first in Italy and have an engine problem, but I don't fount any problem.
Ok, now I' wait for new engine.

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/3650/dsc0220q.jpg


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Feel free Guy to re-read my post and quote *exactly* where I said there was some sort of conspiracy.....
> 
> 
> As an owner of a car within the range of ViNs affected, I have the right for a full explanation of the problem.
> ...


My VIN is bang in the middle of the affected range and I bet my car was built before 25th february too ( given it was delivered on April the 9th)

So, Nissan are saying out of 565 cars built in a given period ( assuming VINs are allocated sequentially) that 309 are compromised but 256 are not, even though some may be European market vehicles as well.

I recall waiting so long for my euro spec car to arrive, partly because Nissan said it would be different from JDM/US and now Nissan are saying not every Euro car is the same and UK cars have some similarities to JDM/US? Come on.

I presume there have been different spare part product numbers for lead versus non lead bearings? What are they?

Does anyone have a source for the UK vs EU adoption of the applicable legislation. Clearly we Brits should fight for pickled onion monster munch and the humble banger, but would we have opted out of lead free bearings. Doubt it.

Still impressed with Nissan's response but I'm with CC and would like reassurance.

Wouldn't want an engine failure


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like a great deal by Nissan.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> As an owner of a car within the range of ViNs affected, I have the right for a full explanation of the problem.


It's got nothing to do with VINs. The cars are assembled in Tochigi, the engines mande in Yokohama. The engines are delivered in batches and put into cars on a production line along with five other models. Engines are held in storage at Tochigi. I know I've been there and seen the assembly plant at first hand and met the head of production for the entire plant (you can read all about it in the next edition of the GTROC's magazine - *Sky Lines*) So, although certain ranges are affected, that's only because of the batch process operated between Tochigi and Yokohama.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> It's got nothing to do with VINs. The cars are assembled in Tochigi, the engines mande in Yokohama. The engines are delivered in batches and put into cars on a production line along with five other models. Engines are held in storage at Tochigi. I know I've been there and seen the assembly plant at first hand and met the head of production for the entire plant (you can read all about it in the next edition of the GTROC's magazine - *Sky Lines*) So, although certain ranges are affected, that's only because of the batch process operated between Tochigi and Yokohama.


I must disagree John, it has everything to do with VINs.

They are the unique identifier of every vehicle, and specifies the date of manufacture and the components used. 

565 cars were manufactured during that period and ended up in the US, Japan, Europe and the UK.

309 of them have to have their engines replaced, and all of them are in the EU. That must be very close to every EU car which was delivered!

266 cars made at the very same time have bearings which are up to spec. Are all of these the UK cars?

Nissan have said that this problem specifically is due to the lead-free material used in the bearings and these bearings were only fitted to EU LHD models.

That implies to me that Nissan chose to use these different bearings in EU models compared with USDM and JDM models because of EU regulations regarding lead in automotive components.

My question regarding our UK cars still stands valid.

The UK is part of the EU so if Nissan put lead-free bearings in 309 EU cars, why weren't they in UK cars?

The answer is undoubtedly a simple one, I would just like an official one from Nissan.

Their well thought out info pack just lacked that one thing.

They have put together a plan to look after everybody affected and I applaud them for that because they deserve the credit. Money is tight for car manufacturers right now and it would have been simpler for them to just replace the ones that do actually fail. 

I just hope they realise there is one question unanswered and that it would be very reassuring for us UK EU GTR owners to know why they didnt have to use lead free bearings in our cars.

No conspiracy, just real concern.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I would just like to say thank you to Guy and Fuggles and anyone else involved for once again working hard on our behalf out of kindness to the club and the register


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't disagree at all that VINS are the unique identifier of the car. But in truth VINs are merely the start of the identification process - a sign-post if you will, to the components that make up the car; in the same way that the Enigine Number is the start point for the components used in the manufacture of the engine. That the whole thing is done in batch is down to the manufacturing process so the fact that some engines were used on some cars is down to where the two processes meet and where the multiple production lines meet at the one final assembly line. In that regard it's always going to be that a range of engine numbers be assigned to a range of VINs but the two will not be completely coincidental due to the different size batches, storgae, delivery and general logistics process and the fact there are multiple parallel engine assembly lines and five separate assembly facilities at Tochigi.

Having organised a visit to the Tochigi assemby plant in 2009 for GTROC members it's my inention to arrange a visit to the engine plant in 2010 for Club members. I am sure then we will have a much clearer view of how these two assembly processes come together but from what I have seen at Tochigi and from the many conversations I have had with people from Nissan, in Japan, Geneva, Paris and the UK I know they have made sure everything has been well researched and managed and that every affected car has been carefully identified and additional checks made to ensure they don't miss any. 

Just for the record. Whilst I may be a keen supporter of the car, I am not financially rewarded (or otherwise) by Nissan for this and my priority has always been to work with Nissan to get to the facts and in some detail and to put the needs and wishes of the GTROC members first and general forum users second; with Nissan trailing a long way third. I say this because I don't want there to be any misunderstanding and that i do 'hear' your comments but can assure you we have been working very hard to represent everyone in this and to make sure Nissan respond to this issue in a way that resolves it completely and doesn't leave any room for error


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I have to say it is strange that the sole reason given was the use of lead-free bearings, because as CC says, why would the UK cars not have had the same?

And the statement also implies that Nissan have been aware of this potential issue from the start as they apparently switched back to lead bearings post Feb build?

Whatever, I am confident should a UK car suffer a failure attributable to the same cause it will be covered as it would be very easy to prove, i.e. metallurgy report on the bearing...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Firstly John, I dont want you to think I am anything less than completely thankful for your time and input here. We are very lucky to have your commitment and help.

Your logic over batches for me misses one huge point.

Why are only EU cars affected and no other market? 

100% of affected engines completely in the EU LHD cars?

That can only have happened by design. Not chance.

That is why I am as sure as I can be that the use of engines containing these lead free bearings must be a conscious decision in Nissan prior to manufacture.

An because of that fact, it would make many people happier to just know why the UK and EU cars were seen as separate entities and treated differently with regards this part.

Not only that, but why the 309 EU cars were treated differently to every over GTR made!

I also have no doubt that Nissan have been very careful to identify all the affected cars, as it would be foolhardy to go to all this trouble and expense and miss out a handful of cars. I just wish we knew why our UK cars are safe. I dont believe in luck, it has to be by design and as such, that info must be to hand.

I just hope somebody at Nissan GB can ask the simple question of Nissan JP and pass that info on.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Nissan is not the first company to get caught out with Euro land law and products going bad

nVidia change its process for graphic chip production to reduce lead and had million of defective chips. They fail after a year or two, cost nvida 100s of millions but they never oftered exchanges unless you where HP and Dell

Why nvidia's chips are defective - The Inquirer

Nissan's approach has been good

R


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Good job from Nissan to do something for their customers after half a year of bad words,wrong answers and blaming the customers for their fault......

Nissan did know the problem at least 2 weeks after my engine broke...which was in July 09.....i heard from a german guy who works pretty high at Nissan that around 300 cars are affected......they did need over half a year to reply to their customers.....

Awesome Job :chuckle:

Now Nissan just needs to do the same with the gearboxes and brakes,+ improve the faulty oilcoolingsystem for the gearbox/diff....remove the trackwarranty BS,then they are somewhere there to be correct with their marketing....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Why are only EU cars affected and no other market? 100% of affected engines completely in the EU LHD cars?
> 
> That can only have happened by design. Not chance.


Agreed completely. The cars are made in batches. Why do you think the rollout was Japan first, then USA, then Europe, the RoW? Each market has different regulations and requirements and the cars destined for Europe were/are all made in one huge batch spread over a long period. Certainly that is the case for the regional launch. Now that the car is established worldwide the car is still made in batches, but of smaller runs. For that reason only EU cars were afrfected as the change in process was 'in the middle' of the EU run. Only LHD cars were affected because of the same batch process approiach which requires that RHD are done 'on a different day'. In truth it's 'fortunate' that no UK cars were affected as it was entirely possible that, had the timings been different vis-a-vie the changeover at Tochigi from RHD to LHD (or vice versa), then some cars may have been affected. As it happened this was not the case and Nissan have confirmed that


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

I am with CC and Zed on this one. My vin is approx 100 before CC so bang in the middle of the range quoted. If we are not affected then why quote us within that range?
If that is the range of Vin numbers which could have problems and engines are made at separate plant then who is to say whether they will be fitted in RHD or LHD at point of assembly. It is ambiguous and does need clarification or do we have to wait until we have engine failure to argue the toss!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

henrygggibson said:


> My vin is approx 100 before CC so bang in the middle of the range quoted. If we are not affected then why quote us within that range?


Nissan quoted those VINs as well as quoting that ALL UK/US/JDM cars were not affected so that the vast majority of owners globally know their car is outside the batches of cars that could have been affected. After-all we are talking about 16% of EU cars affected, which means probably well less than 5% of cars globally. They can therefore assure 95% of owners that their car was not in the batches affected.

Nissan have also made it clear that the batch of bad components only went into the LHD EU run of cars and clearly the separation of batches between LHD and RHD production is entirely logical. Nissan know exactly which engines are affected and which cars they went into from their tracking systems. That is why they are able to contact each affected customer individually as they have stated.

If, as you imply, you don't believe what Nissan has said to date, why would you believe any further more detailed information. There is nothing ambiguous in their statement, when they state publicly and categorically that NO UK cars are affected.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy, the only remaining confusion stems from the statement Nissan made that the bearings concerned were the lead-free ones. 

If they said there was a faulty batch of bearings that made it into cars, x,y and z then fine, but when they blame the issue on the lead-free bearings, one can easily question why the UK cars weren't fitted with the same bearings as presumably we too comply with EU regs?

Maybe all the UK cars were made in the post Feb xx batch after which all cars were switched back to leaded bearings?

I'm personally not concerned (even though my VIN is right in the "danger zone") but you have to admit that the Nissan statement leaves that question open.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> Why are only EU cars affected and no other market?
> 
> 100% of affected engines completely in the EU LHD cars?
> 
> ...


Simple answer,we mainland europeans acted as cheap testdrivers for Nissan to test their new leadfree bearings(so they could save doing that their own).......doing 300k and having a enginefailure as some guys had,isn´t funny...just Nissan thinks it is....

Not a simple word from Nissan regarding how they treated their customers till now,i know from one guy who is waiting since 3 month for his new engine......not a sign from it yet.....3 month....+ 2 month for his new gearbox which broke when the car is 2 month old.......car was delivered in May...so is now 9-10 month old....5 of them it was standing in the Nissan Workshop....thats what is called customer service:chuckle:


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

Guy said:


> Nissan quoted those VINs as well as quoting that ALL UK/US/JDM cars were not affected so that the vast majority of owners globally know their car is outside the batches of cars that could have been affected. After-all we are talking about 16% of EU cars affected, which means probably well less than 5% of cars globally. They can therefore assure 95% of owners that their car was not in the batches affected.
> 
> Nissan have also made it clear that the batch of bad components only went into the LHD EU run of cars and clearly the separation of batches between LHD and RHD production is entirely logical. Nissan know exactly which engines are affected and which cars they went into from their tracking systems. That is why they are able to contact each affected customer individually as they have stated.
> 
> If, as you imply, you don't believe what Nissan has said to date, why would you believe any further more detailed information. There is nothing ambiguous in their statement, when they state publicly and categorically that NO UK cars are affected.


My point is,why quote VINs of cars they know are not affected then?
Why not just quote the range of VINs for cars they know are going to have problems if the know which cars have the dodgy parts.
I do regard this as ambigous which has been a problem for Nissan throughout the whole R35 debacle. Yes, they are attempting to do the right thing now but sometimes it like pulling teeth (Sorry CC):runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So, if you was one of the customers affected wouldn't you be booking a long weekend at the Nurburgring for just about now? :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guy said:


> Nissan quoted those VINs as well as quoting that ALL UK/US/JDM cars were not affected so that the vast majority of owners globally know their car is outside the batches of cars that could have been affected. After-all we are talking about 16% of EU cars affected, which means probably well less than 5% of cars globally. They can therefore assure 95% of owners that their car was not in the batches affected.
> 
> Nissan have also made it clear that the batch of bad components only went into the LHD EU run of cars and clearly the separation of batches between LHD and RHD production is entirely logical. Nissan know exactly which engines are affected and which cars they went into from their tracking systems. That is why they are able to contact each affected customer individually as they have stated.
> 
> If, as you imply, you don't believe what Nissan has said to date, why would you believe any further more detailed information. There is nothing ambiguous in their statement, when they state publicly and categorically that NO UK cars are affected.


Nissan did know from this problem last July/August.....they lie or surpress a fact from us for long time........im not trusting them from now on....they need to come back to us honest customers with answers for all the GTR Problems(and yeah,there is a lot of them.....)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Clearly this move by Nissan seems great from a client persective but it is more interesting from a corporate angle.

A few observations.

-It's a pretty significant recall by any standard, in terms of scope e.g. new engine, but not widescale in automotive recall terms e.g. in terms of affected numbers
-It wouldn't appear to be justified by current levels of failures, which would appear to justify only a more case by case approach ( unless failures are much higher than we understand, or have involved injury etc) 
-There is a significant cost, so the recall must have been approved at a senior level, and in a difficult business climate

So what is the motive?

- Reputation or brand protection - not sure; failures have remained low, it's not a global product issue, a few supercars grenading in Europe is unlikely to be of media interest
- Liability claims for direct or consequential loss following a failure? Surely this would again be case by case basis, and wouldn't have been widespread.
- Risk of class action a la US tranny/LC? This doesn't feel like a 'does it do what it says on the tin' type of issue.
- Product fragility? maybe they are concerned about the cumulative impact on market perceptions about GTR robustness of engine failures, given the tranny/ LC debacle.

Hmmm, so why are Nissan responding in the way they are?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

some details on eu exemptions re lead in bearings

http://www.puntofocal.gov.ar/notific_otros_miembros/eec293_t.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

heard you have a year to do the exchange. I'd run my engine for as long as poss, then get new engine


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Zed Ed - I like your corporate thinking . . .

Reputation is a key one, The GT-R lifts the Nissan Brand along with the Z branding, and in doing so does for the rest of the range. This will be intereesting to see if the GTR will go under the infinity branding for support maintenance in the future ?

Marketing. Reverse marketing 'We found a problem with a few of our supercars' during duediligence and will fix them as part of our programme.

Brand. When I walked into a nissan showroom - the first time ever I was actually surprised at the diligence. Now how many other BMW, Porsche, Audi Defectors have also felt this - Then from the reverse angle, great product badly executed (309) Here's the key I'm out of here bring back my German wagon.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> heard you have a year to do the exchange. I'd run my engine for as long as poss, then get new engine



I wouldn't want to have my engine ( who is affected by the way ) broken on Furka pass or Stelvio ...nor on the ring :flame: ... at 300 Kmh between koln and frankfurt = nightmare


and no it is nota year. The amsterdam special HPC operation is over in april they told me. My baby will have a new heart in march.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

My car is one of 10 in Sweden that´ll get a new engine. At least 4 of my customers cars will also get their´s replaced. At this point I just feel that it´s about time that Nissan did something about this. So, I agree with Alex here: GOOD JOB NISSAN!

/P


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

whats happening to the removed units ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Andy W said:


> whats happening to the removed units ?


Apparently, Nissan are going to list them on Ebay. :chuckle:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

:chuckle::chuckle:

i guess they may open 1 or 2 but the rest will probably end up in a skip


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Those who are getting replacements, can you wind your boost up to see what the standard turbos will take


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I can just see it now, the Euro-Hordes chanting in unison, with varying degrees of a Scawtish accent, "1.5 bar, she cannae tek anymore captain" :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think there should be a lot of 'experimental work' done on the cars just before engine replacement :chuckle:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

In my personal opinion after living in Japan for 3 years and working for a Japanese firm now, I wouldn't believe a word Nissan says. Firms here are very well known for sweeping errors and issues under the rug. Be it a nuclear power station, car manufacturer, electronics company or bank, it makes no difference. Errors are not acceptable in Japanese firms and very often top management never get the truth from the lower management. You may THINK you know Nissan, but you can't possibly. Even Ghosn himself wouldn't know what other problems exist that the senior managers have decided to keep quiet. In fact it wouldn't surprise me if they only declared and fixed the LHD euro models cos ironically that's the very version Ghosn himself drives in France...

Bottom line is, just cos they seem to be doing the right thing, it does not mean it doesn't go much deeper than they're letting on.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm… It’s very easy to read a negative position in to anything if that’s what you are looking for. Bottom line is Nissan have found a problem and they are putting their money where their mouth is.

It’s a while since I worked in manufacturing but even then if we needed to we could look at any part history we could press a button and get a list of all affected products. Traceability is a fundamental part of manufacturing. They will know all engines and the VIN’s they were used on and it would make sense for them to fail safe and not take a further risks. 

Imagine the brand damage downstream if they had a series of UK cars with the same problem. The whole thing would blow up in their faces and Nissan could not afford that. Personally; if they say no RHD cars are affected that is known through traceability and that’s good enough for me. Manufactures synchronise a specific set of parts with a specific vehicle in the right order at the right place in the line at the right time. This is why you don’t find (or shouldn’t!!) Red wing mirrors on a black body, or the wrong trim level in a certain spec. Nissan will know exactly which cars are affected and they will fail safe to protect the brand if there is any doubt.

On the subject of the brand – think about it. This whole project is about technology statements and about promoting the Nissan Brand. High technology, value for money, performance will all be key words for Nissan. This is why they spend 4000 Euros per vehicle taking all of us to the Race Academy. This car only exists to promote Nissan. It is its reason for being.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm talking about engineers and customer complaints personnel in JAPAN hiding issues. I'm not talking about the marketing department. Read Ghosn's book, SHIFT. And that was written a few years ago, but the problems at Nissan still exist. I have a friend who was seconded here from Renault.. believe me... these people don't have have angel wings.



Godders said:


> Hmmm… It’s very easy to read a negative position in to anything if that’s what you are looking for. Bottom line is Nissan have found a problem and they are putting their money where their mouth is.
> 
> It’s a while since I worked in manufacturing but even then if we needed to we could look at any part history we could press a button and get a list of all affected products. Traceability is a fundamental part of manufacturing. They will know all engines and the VIN’s they were used on and it would make sense for them to fail safe and not take a further risks.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> I think there should be a lot of 'experimental work' done on the cars just before engine replacement :chuckle:


This would be stupid ..... they are checking every car when arriving in amsterdam


----------



## Nicks_Pop (Jul 12, 2009)

I hate to 'blow snow' on someone's Christmas, but there are a few more aspects here to be dealt with!

It is indeed _commendable_ that Nissan has [finally] 'come forward' and addressed their engine bearing dilemma in a straight-forward and professional manner. But as Tokyogtr has aptly mentioned, there is probably another 'twist' to this thing which will no doubt, forever remain in the dark.

The fact is: Nissan responded not out of the kindness of their hearts, but because they were quite literally *forced* to make a move.

-> The French & German Owner's Clubs have been pressuring Nissan heavily over the last months to finally take a stand on the significant number of engine failures, and admit that the problems are indeed not fantasy (as alluded) and all related! Up to this very day, all correspondence with Nissan, with the exception of the engine swap notification, have NEVER taken a stand on the issue. The affected owners have been duped and treated like dirt. Alex has already mentioned enough along this line to shame even Nissan into action.
-> The German Ministry of Motor Vehicles was evidently merely a few breaths away from forcing Nissan to start a recall on the affected vehicles, according to knowledgeable sources. The German's do require due diligence in such matters, and even they recognize a 'smoking gun'.

The other matters at hand are of course the manner in which this whole Shakespearean atrocity has been carried out on the stage, and the incredible strangeness of damages being supposedly limited to mainland RHD vehicles. By Nissan's own admission, the problem was already 'recognized & cured' somewhere around February. Why in heavens name wasn't there a reaction to that knowledge, knowing well and good that the vehicles affected were going to be the world's greatest candidates for exceeding 5,000 RPMs -- for extended periods? We're now being led to believe that the root cause of this incident lies in the willingness of Nissan to 'over comply' with their Green Soul to EU statutes which forbid the use of heavy metals in consumer products. As Zed Ed already aptly pointed out, bearings in motor vehicles are exempt until 2011. Why would Nissan shoot themselves in the foot by choosing to use less durable components in the very GT-Rs which were obviously going to be subjected to the harshest treatment due to the availability of autobahns and often unrestricted top speeds? Where was their 'due diligence' when it came to testing these weaker components? Have they decided to commit corporate hara-kiri in the very land of the Nürburgring? In spite of all the argumentation about production processes and batching, I for one find it rather hard to believe that some 'miracle of providence' caused RHD vehicles to receive engines without the questionable components, even though surely they weren't all batched together before all the LHD GT-Rs were fabricated. It is also strange indeed, that an Irish GT-R [surely RHD] supposedly also suffered bearing failure.

I'm skeptical........any sane GT-R owner should likely join me in that stance!


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

Perhaps a silly question but... is there any difference in RHD or LHD engines due to steering system, suspension system differences etc?? If so , this could help explain why no RHD engines are affected


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nicks_Pop said:


> The other matters at hand are of course the manner in which this whole Shakespearean atrocity has been carried out on the stage, and the incredible strangeness of damages being supposedly limited to mainland RHD vehicles. By Nissan's own admission, the problem was already 'recognized & cured' somewhere around February. Why in heavens name wasn't there a reaction to that knowledge, knowing well and good that the vehicles affected were going to be the world's greatest candidates for exceeding 5,000 RPMs -- for extended periods? We're now being led to believe that the root cause of this incident lies in the willingness of Nissan to 'over comply' with their Green Soul to EU statutes which forbid the use of heavy metals in consumer products. As Zed Ed already aptly pointed out, bearings in motor vehicles are exempt until 2011. Why would Nissan shoot themselves in the foot by choosing to use less durable components in the very GT-Rs which were obviously going to be subjected to the harshest treatment due to the availability of autobahns and often unrestricted top speeds? Where was their 'due diligence' when it came to testing these weaker components? Have they decided to commit corporate hara-kiri in the very land of the Nürburgring? In spite of all the argumentation about production processes and batching, I for one find it rather hard to believe that some 'miracle of providence' caused RHD vehicles to receive engines without the questionable components, even though surely they weren't all batched together before all the LHD GT-Rs were fabricated. It is also strange indeed, that an Irish GT-R [surely RHD] supposedly also suffered bearing failure.


There is a simple test, surely

If the bearings in Europe(proper) were different, then I presume there would be different part numbers for euro bearings vs rest of world bearings.

Common Nissan let's see your part numbers.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

We are all very grateful that the German and French owners took a stand when they recognised a problem. It is also clear that there was a problem, this would have become transparent when a number of engines failed for the same reason. I don't know how many failures that is, but it's probably around 5-10 at least I've read about. 

The issue in the UK is that as yet there has not been a single instance of engine failure of a UK-Spec RHD GTR that has been reported to us here. There is therefore no reason for us to believe there is a problem and therefore no actions have have ever been taken here.

Do not believe that the UK cars are not driven fast and hard. I know many owners on here who have driven them very fast on the road and who have tracked them hard, both here in the UK and also on European Circuits. Many many UK cars have been driven hard on Autobahns and around the Nurburgring. Until I am corrected I am aware of none blowing their engines.

When we have a problem to shout about on behalf of the UK GTR Owners we will do so very strongly. At this stage though there is no UK problem with the engines.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

zeyd said:


> This would be stupid ..... they are checking every car when arriving in amsterdam


Fuggles was obviously joking, hence the :chuckle: at the end of his post. I thought the dutch had a sense of humour!! Where else can you smoke a spliff while shagging a 14 year old? Mind you, they have some strange habits, such as putting you in prison for going over 130 mph. Thanks, Colin :thumbsup: :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guy said:


> The issue in the UK is that as yet there has not been a single instance of engine failure of a UK-Spec RHD GTR that has been reported to us here. There is therefore no reason for us to believe there is a problem and therefore no actions have have ever been taken here.


Guy, whilst I am in your debt for all the info you bring to us here at GTROC, I must also point out 2 important facts.

1. To imply that because there have been no problems with UK cars means there is no problem is a very wrong assumption to make. There have been no reported engine failures in 10 out of the 12 markets mentioned in the recall. That is only France and Germany to my knowldege have seen failures, yet Nissan wish to replace engines in Austria, Belgium, Finland, Greece, Italy, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands.

2. I cannot agree that because we have no publically known failures means we can assume that UK cars are safe. If that was the csae then everybody who has a GTR in those markets above which have yet to see a failure would be in for a nasty surprise.


My main issue as ever is one of information. A simple press release from Nissan GB explaining fully why our EU RHD engines have better bearings that our other EU counterparts would end this thread and its accompanying worry immediately.

Until such time, neither yourself or anyone else can allay those worries because you cannot provide pertinent information which answers that single, important question.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guy said:


> We are all very grateful that the German and French owners took a stand when they recognised a problem. It is also clear that there was a problem, this would have become transparent when a number of engines failed for the same reason. I don't know how many failures that is, but it's probably around 5-10 at least I've read about.


Far more then 5-10....id stopped counting at 20....this was around october...:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Guy, whilst I am in your debt for all the info you bring to us here at GTROC, I must also point out 2 important facts.
> 
> 1. To imply that because there have been no problems with UK cars means there is no problem is a very wrong assumption to make. There have been no reported engine failures in 10 out of the 12 markets mentioned in the recall. That is only France and Germany to my knowldege have seen failures, yet Nissan wish to replace engines in Austria, Belgium, Finland, Greece, Italy, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands.
> 
> ...



There has been failures in Belgium, Italy and Swizterland that i know of, added to many Spanish, Greek, Portugise owners do not come on here / have their own forums. also 100% guy in Ireland RHD engine failure.

That said a number of us RHD guys have hammered our 35's


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> 1. To imply that because there have been no problems with UK cars means there is no problem is a very wrong assumption to make. There have been no reported engine failures in 10 out of the 12 markets mentioned in the recall. That is only France and Germany to my knowldege have seen failures, yet Nissan wish to replace engines in Austria, Belgium, Finland, Greece, Italy, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands.
> 
> 2. I cannot agree that because we have no publically known failures means we can assume that UK cars are safe. If that was the csae then everybody who has a GTR in those markets above which have yet to see a failure would be in for a nasty surprise.
> 
> ...


For what it is worth I have already asked Nissan why RHD were not affected, although since they have already made it clear that the batching was the reason I would not be surprised if we get no additional information just to satisfy a couple of GTR owners who have been told specifically that their cars are not affected and who have a warranty anyway.

The fact that they are choosing to replace the engines from all Euro markets, even where there haven't been failures and where the markets are small, proves that they believe that LHD EU cars from all markets are affected, as they have discovered through parts tracking. If they were to be deceitful they could easily have restricted it to the EU countries that suffered failures.

Lastly, if the French/German failures number more than 20, as suggested, then this makes the ZERO failure rate in the UK for a similar number of vehicles lead clearly towards concurring with Nissans stance.

Frankly I would like to understand your big concern with this. Your GTR is warrantied so would cover any failure. Outside of warranty, if your engine failed in 2.5 years time from a well-known problem that could hardly have been more publicised globally, do you think they wouldn't cover it. Given this what exactly is your concern?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guy said:


> Given this what exactly is your concern?


My concerns?

Two fold.

Firstly I dont like the idea of having an engine fail on me on the motorway with my kids in the car.

Secondly, failure to answer a simple question will undoubtedly mean internet rumour which as ever, affects our resale values. I doubt potential buyers will give 2 hoots about your answers here if they check my VIN and decide it's to risky to buy (warranty or no warranty).

And btw Guy, what VIN is your GTR?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Guess i can play whatever tunes i want now on the Ipod. If the engine blows and Nissan cant show me the tracibility used to identify the LIMITED faulty engines and prove mine was not one of them I'm covered. 

Still dont want a seized motor at speed as then never mind the warrenty we are talking DEATH.

Why not show the difference in the parts and of course they must have different part numbers or are there fualty spare parts kicking around not yet fitted


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Firstly I dont like the idea of having an engine fail on me on the motorway with my kids in the car.
> 
> Secondly, failure to answer a simple question will undoubtedly mean internet rumour which as ever, affects our resale values. I doubt potential buyers will give 2 hoots about your answers here if they check my VIN and decide it's to risky to buy (warranty or no warranty).
> 
> And btw Guy, what VIN is your GTR?


I've had several engines fail on me in the past, one Porsche, three GTRs (33 and 34), we are talking block-cracking, valve-crunching etc, none of them any big deal in terms of danger. I seriously don't think anything that Nissan can tell you will make you believe them, so I suggest you sell the car and perhaps start walking everywhere. I suspect most people who have been told their engines will be replaced are using their cars rather harder and rather more than they would have done previously, I doubt they will be parking them from the complete terror at the prospect of driving them.

Whats my VIN - no idea, I've never looked, I will do so now that you've asked though.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^^ LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guy said:


> I seriously don't think anything that Nissan can tell you will make you believe them


Really? Feel free to read my posts again, just so to see what exactly I'd like Nissan to say....

One question, simple answer.

You're happy to accuse me in previous posts in this thread of suggesting deceit and conspiracy without any foundation whatsoever. Apologies if I find that uncalled for and unnecessary.



Guy said:


> I suggest you sell the car and perhaps start walking everywhere.


Thanks for the advice but I tend not to take advice from anybody who thinks that his opinion is the only one that matters and dismisses everybody else's.

I've been civil in all of my replies thus far, but frankly now your attitude is unnecessary and uncalled for. 

I have a genuine concern which I await patiently an adequate reply from Nissan. 

If you cannot be constructive, then please, keep away from your keyboard.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I came home today and would you believe it; The wife has run off with my best mate, the dog jumped in front of a car and my house had burnt to the ground. All of this because of that damn Nissan warranty issue. Do you think they will compensate me?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Godders said:


> I came home today and would you believe it; The wife has run off with my best mate, the dog jumped in front of a car and my house had burnt to the ground. All of this because of that damn Nissan warranty issue. Do you think they will compensate me?


I bet you'll miss that dog


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I think everyone here should take a look at what's going on with Toyota right now and for the last few months in the US and NOW Europe. Look at it and ask yourself if this is a particular problem with Toyota's corporate culture or JAPANESE corporate culture. As I said before, don't be naiive enough to think that because the bloke you deal with in Europe is a complete stand up guy, that therefore the deputy chief engineer of a faulty part in Japan is also a stand up guy.

This is not something that either Nissan Europe or Nissan UK have any control of. I wouldn't be surprised if Nissan Europe told Japan to replace all the engines or they (nissan europe) risk losing all the hard earned reputation. I certainly don't think Japan volunteered any info, or volunteered out of a moral duty to do this.

Things in Japan are incredibly difficult right now and every job is under threat. Particularly if you work on an expensive non profitable product.

So, to Nissan diehard fanboys, I say come to Japan, look at how these firms operate and THEN decided if you can 100% state you believe everything they say. Because Toyota is proving to the world right now just how deep this problem goes.

And can we keep the personal attacks to zero? Everyone's entitled to an opinion...


----------



## dk_supra (Dec 23, 2005)

Moff said:


> Those who are getting replacements, can you wind your boost up to see what the standard turbos will take


Don't think we didn't......... couple of data for the tuners.

Stock turbos with ALL the supporting mods. Running at 1.3 bars all the way up to redline, and afr's at 12.0-12.1, the car literally sky rockets, and with v-box we did 0-100km 2.9secs, 100-200km 6.1secs, top speed was banging on the rev limiter at 330-340km for 5 secs continuously. We have experienced some cutting due to the fact that the injectors, pumps were maxed out totally and running afr correction of +21%, but the car can take it and more.

a small video of one of the cars is this on a race with a dyno confirmed 650hp Noelle BMW M6, rolling start, till top speed 2km race, difference you can see it on the video, it's like over 1 sec at 330-340km.

YouTube - R35 GT-R vs M6 Noelle 5.8L Stroker kit

So the GTR can really move. In this GTR the engine never failed but Nissan changed it under warranty, as well as 2 more, and it took 4 days from the time the car went in to take it back, and all the owners got a replacement mover an Infinity EX 37 (not too bad eh????) Nissan takes really good care of the customers in Greece, no complaints whatsoever. After all the car cost 120k euros here, so the treatment is a little bit different.

Cheers
DK.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Guy said:


> Frankly I would like to understand your big concern with this. Your GTR is warrantied so would cover any failure. Outside of warranty, if your engine failed in 2.5 years time from a well-known problem that could hardly have been more publicised globally, do you think they wouldn't cover it. Given this what exactly is your concern?


Guy, I can see where you are coming from here and personally I'm relaxed about this as I have not modded my car. However, if I was running a custom map via AP, I'd feel less sure of my ground, as my warranty position would not be as clear cut. Perhaps this is why CC is expressing more concern?
Cheers
Mick


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

dk_supra said:


> Don't think we didn't......... couple of data for the tuners.
> 
> Stock turbos with ALL the supporting mods. Running at 1.3 bars all the way up to redline, and afr's at 12.0-12.1, the car literally sky rockets, and with v-box we did 0-100km 2.9secs, 100-200km 6.1secs, top speed was banging on the rev limiter at 330-340km for 5 secs continuously. We have experienced some cutting due to the fact that the injectors, pumps were maxed out totally and running afr correction of +21%, but the car can take it and more.
> 
> ...


What is the most you can get out of the standard turbos and injectors? Any dyno runs?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think the concern here has anything to do with modification.

The fact is that Nissan have highlighted a serious failure, affecting a range of VINs. We are concerned because UK cars do have the affected VIN numbers. 

Nissan have said a part in the engine is the cause, and this was only fitted to certain vehicles in the affected VIN range. We are concerned that there is no reason that a different part would be fitted to UK cars.We are concerned because UK cars were being built at the same time, using the same engine.

They have indicated the affected part was only fitted to LHD vehicles, as required by EU regulation. We are concerned because the UK is in the EU, so would require a compliant part, and as a matter of fact, the legislation is not in force.

So, I think there are reasonable grounds for concern.

Fantastic as the GTR is, we have seen already one, somewhat embarrassing engineering climb down, in terms of LC. I'm looking for openess on any engineering issues.

BTW I'm committed to the R35 and you won't find my car for sale anytime soon.

E


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Boys, chill! Guy and CC, you have been imho among the most sensible 
contributors on the forum. Please keep it that way.

Honestly with nissan saying only continental europe affected and no
uk engines have gone boom a bit more relaxed approach seems in place.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> I don't think the concern here has anything to do with modification.
> 
> The fact is that Nissan have highlighted a serious failure, affecting a range of VINs. We are concerned because UK cars do have the affected VIN numbers.
> 
> ...


Agreed, as I said originally.
If the cause was solely the lead-free bearings, it is confusing why the UK cars didn't have them.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

The UK may have VIN's in the range but the list also states LHD only so with 309 effected they obviously know where they went , so what is the problem?

And yes I do have one in the VIN range but it is RHD.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Had another thought on this. What if Nissan had somehow messed up and assumed that the UK was not subject to the EU regs on lead-free bearings. So, they build the UK cars with normal (lead containing) bearings. UK cars would indeed be carved out of the engine change programme, but Nissan would be somewhat reluctant to explain in detail why that was the case. 
Hardly seems likely that they would make such a mistake, but it would explain current events.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Anyone know if there is any history of motors in the USA letting loose?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Have Mulder & Scully posted yet? Perhaps it was Nissan on the grassy knoll? LMFAO @ this thread..............I do love a good conspiracy theory!! :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Having been to the GTR factory I would re-iterate what John said (Fuggles).

They know exactly the engine numbers that have gone into what VIN cars. It does not seem very difficult to me for them to completely identify 100% the cars with the affected engines, which were presumably were made _as a batch_ and were inserted in cars for the Euro market. 

Now I don't know the mechanical/mounting issues but it seems to me no stretch of the imagination that different mounting etc. parts are needed from a LHD to a RHD model?? Perhaps that is why the engines, of that batch, were put only in LHD models. Just a guess.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

*Core blimey they are all at it!!*

BBC News - Toyota recalls 'up to 1.8m' cars


Toyota recalls 'up to 1.8m' cars

Toyota says it is recalling up to 1.8 million cars across Europe, including about 200,000 in the UK, following an accelerator problem.

now THAT is what I would call exspensive!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

.... and will have an immediate negative affect on the showroom sales, not to mention residuals


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> .... and will have an immediate negative affect on the showroom sales, not to mention residuals


.......but on a more serious note............Douglas from the Lurpak adverts has melted


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Godders said:


> BBC News - Toyota recalls 'up to 1.8m' cars
> 
> 
> Toyota recalls 'up to 1.8m' cars
> ...


****ing hell, look at the worldwide total. That's gonna hurt :chairshot:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

that's what happens when toyota decided to use outside (outside of japan) suppliers... quality starts to slip. in some ways we're lucky that no parts for the GT-R are supplied outside of Japan... but in other ways, that means a total lack of transparency into any known problems they're having...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> that's what happens when toyota decided to use outside (outside of japan) suppliers... quality starts to slip. in some ways we're lucky that no parts for the GT-R are supplied outside of Japan... but in other ways, that means a total lack of transparency into any known problems they're having...


I thought the GTR tranny was German or American in origin?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I thought the GTR tranny was German or American in origin?


I thought the design was, but assembled in Japan...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That's what happens when you farm out supply contracts to those who tendered the lowest bid. Self inflicted.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> I thought the design was, but assembled in Japan...


Produced in japan not only assembled.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i can confirm the RHD guy from ireland the engine went because it spat out the crank seal.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> i can confirm the RHD guy from ireland the engine went because it spat out the crank seal.


So is that same / similar, to the recall?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> So is that same / similar, to the recall?


No this has nothing to do with the bearings. 

Ben, Was he running extra boost or made changes to the emission control system or any other engine mods?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

paul__k said:


> No this has nothing to do with the bearings.
> 
> Ben, Was he running extra boost or made changes to the emission control system or any other engine mods?


totally stock :flame:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> totally stock :flame:


it would be useful to get more facts on this case, especially if there is a warranty precedent, of sorts


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

mickv said:


> Had another thought on this. What if Nissan had somehow messed up and assumed that the UK was not subject to the EU regs on lead-free bearings. So, they build the UK cars with normal (lead containing) bearings. UK cars would indeed be carved out of the engine change programme, but Nissan would be somewhat reluctant to explain in detail why that was the case.
> Hardly seems likely that they would make such a mistake, but it would explain current events.


Just a thought about this as it's similar to my work;

The EU put in place directives, then each member state interpret those directives and put in place their specific regulations. The regulations only then become law in the specific member state. The UK is always and notoriously slow to implement the directives, whereas mainly central European members are very quick.

This explains why we can have an EU directive but UK regulations have not YET been implemented. I work in recycling and we have to keep an eye on regulations of what can and cannot be used in new products so we know what to expect in end-of-life products. In the electronics field the UK is up to 5 years behind many other EU members in implementing regulations. We even get fined for being so slow to implement.

This might explain why Nissan chose to use what will in the future be non-conforming parts albeit superior in performance for the UK market. It would also explain why Nissan don’t want to admit it. Another example; Ford dumped all their non-catalyst engines in the UK as we were last to implement, or so I heard.

Granted I am taking an experience in electronics and applying it to the motor trade but the common factor is slow bureaucratic law making… the UK are world leaders in this!!!


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

Clearly I am not up to speed on my bearing technology.

Lead is a relatively soft and heavy metal but I am surprised it plays any part in a bearing as its wear characteristics in pure form are rubbish. Unless it is perhaps part of some alloy or is used for some other function such as a seal where its soft malleable nature would allow some degree of forming to close a gap (like the soft washer used to seal sump plugs but even these are not lead).

Does anyone know what function the lead plays in this case?

====================== EDIT =================================

Okay, just been reading up on this and it seems the lead is indeed used as an alloy with copper for bi-metal bearings and others. So I think I have answered my own question.


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

*Excellent News*

It really gives you confidence in Nissan that they are replacing the early crank bearing issues, I can certainly relate to the blind eye Porsche show to rear crankcase bear seals issue, cost me a fortune, would never touch another Porsche, GT-R is hard to beat, still not upgraded to Cobb though, anyone got back to back real figures between Cobb stage 2 and standard GT-R, I have only opted for the Y pipe yet. And will someone take a decent GT-R over to - GTboard - www.gtboard.com - people the BMW nuts, to put them in their place thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jez1in said:


> It really gives you confidence in Nissan that they are replacing the early crank bearing issues, I can certainly relate to the blind eye Porsche show to rear crankcase bear seals issue, cost me a fortune, would never touch another Porsche, GT-R is hard to beat, still not upgraded to Cobb though, anyone got back to back real figures between Cobb stage 2 and standard GT-R, I have only opted for the Y pipe yet. And will someone take a decent GT-R over to - GTboard - www.gtboard.com - people the BMW nuts, to put them in their place thanks.


lots info here Jez http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120978-w...euro-accessport-has-arrived-tuning-guide.html


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

you couldnt ask for more. Had 11,000 wort of work done on a warranty claim an exeptional service by Nissan UK. 60,000 miles 3 years warranty you couldnt ask for more @ £60,000


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

E5.UNICORN said:


> you couldnt ask for more. Had 11,000 wort of work done on a warranty claim an exeptional service by Nissan UK. 60,000 miles 3 years warranty you couldnt ask for more @ £60,000


What did you have done?

D


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> What did you have done?
> 
> D


Probably a new front bumper!! :flame:







:chuckle:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

E5.UNICORN said:


> you couldnt ask for more. Had 11,000 wort of work done on a warranty claim an exeptional service by Nissan UK. 60,000 miles 3 years warranty you couldnt ask for more @ £60,000


Transmission isuues.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

There is more in that engine changes. 2010 GTR have a new oil system 


Oil pressure is up to 5b ( 4b for old cars) cold to 5.5b under full T...


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

zeyd said:


> There is more in that engine changes. 2010 GTR have a new oil system
> 
> 
> Oil pressure is up to 5b ( 4b for old cars) cold to 5.5b under full T...



Hey zeyd,

and how exaclty do you know that about the increased pressure?:squintdan


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

zeyd said:


> There is more in that engine changes. 2010 GTR have a new oil system
> 
> 
> Oil pressure is up to 5b ( 4b for old cars) cold to 5.5b under full T...


My new engine has for sure more oilpressure them my old one...old one was warm around 1 bar....new one is warm over 2 bar....but this could be due to the special "Nissan Oil" im using:chuckle:


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Silverspeed said:


> and how exaclty do you know that about the increased pressure?:squintdan


It's what is noticed by the owners who have had their engine changed. Also, the exhaust tips don't get soot up anymore. And there is less mechanical noise too. And maybe a little more torque at low rpm but it's not obvious.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

when oil is fresh you tend to get more oil pressure


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> when oil is fresh you tend to get more oil pressure


My old engine had 1 bar in idle...my new one has 2 bar at idle....thats not what you gain from new oil


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> My old engine had 1 bar in idle...my new one has 2 bar at idle....thats not what you gain from new oil


I guess having the correct bearing shells would help


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

johnhanton57 said:


> I guess having the correct bearing shells would help


Think that helped a lot


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

mine has always been at around 2 at idle and warm

Please i hope i've not cursed it.....


The r33 would jump a bar with new oil  pun intended


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> My old engine had 1 bar in idle...my new one has 2 bar at idle....thats not what you gain from new oil


Same here;
HPC said nothing but I noticed that the initial oil pressure is higher; 
When engine is hot , in stationary run it is just under 2 bar


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

nas3damus said:


> Same here;
> HPC said nothing but I noticed that the initial oil pressure is higher;
> When engine is hot , in stationary run it is just under 2 bar



Just thought i would check what the oil pressure is on a good quality UK spec motor so i logged the following when out playing in the Snow today my motor is now on 7500 miles about 12,000km for comparison purposes

Engine Oil temp max i could get today (so cold here) 83 deg C was used as bench mark as this will make a difference for sure. 

At idle of about 870 rpm oil pressure was just above 2 bar. 
At 4000 rpm oil pressure was 6 bar 
At 7000 rpm oil pressure was 7.5 bar. 
this was judged fairly inacurately from the basic electronic gauges. 

Would be interested to know what others are logging at these revs and temps as i would suspect 1 bar at idle might mean you have the faulty main bearing shells. 
Can you look and post up results you have if you are 
interested:blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

johnhanton57 said:


> At idle of about 870 rpm oil pressure was just above 2 bar.
> At 4000 rpm oil pressure was 6 bar
> At 7000 rpm oil pressure was 7.5 bar.
> this was judged fairly inacurately from the basic electronic gauges.


Mine is about the same....2.3 bar idle
4000 = 6.5
7000 = 7.5....

enough...any RB26 owner would be happy to see this numbers from his stock oilpump


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i would say, 2010 engines have at least 1b more than 2009.

As usual nissan doesn't want to communicate on details about changes. They just say : we change them be happy and STFU

All those with 2b oil pressure, you should ask nissan WHY the hell the new motors have a different oil pressure and is this related to engine problems ...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

zeyd said:


> i would say, 2010 engines have at least 1b more than 2009.
> 
> As usual nissan doesn't want to communicate on details about changes. They just say : we change them be happy and STFU
> 
> All those with 2b oil pressure, you should ask nissan WHY the hell the new motors have a different oil pressure and is this related to engine problems ...


my motors 2009 
Originally Posted by johnhanton57 
At idle of about 870 rpm oil pressure was just above 2 bar. 
At 4000 rpm oil pressure was 6 bar 
At 7000 rpm oil pressure was 7.5 bar. 
this was judged fairly inacurately from the basic electronic gauges.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Just for you to know..on moderate throttle on 2010 engines, MFD shows full pressure ( 8b ) with a pressure between 3b and 5b with warm oil


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

My GT-R's VIN is R35U0100369 and I guess that makes it affected. The bad news is I bought and registered the car in Germany, but I live in Bulgaria. I really don't want it to be even touched in Greece, I prefer driving it to Amsterdam. Do you guys think Nissan will be happy to cover my costs for the trip, or at least the fuel?

edit: I now read the official statement one more time and I'm confused, someone with a better English please help. If my car is located in Bulgaria (North of Greece), do they want me to transport the car to the Greek center and have the engine changed in Greece, or they just want to collect several cars in Greece, put them in a transport truck and carry them to Amsterdam for the engine change?


----------



## DiscoRagno (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, from *Club GT-R Italia*
my car is equipped with satellite alarm, and I can monitoring the movement, now the GT-R is arrived at Amsterdam, this is the location of the technical centre.

Bye Discoragno


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

DiscoRagno said:


> Hi, from *Club GT-R Italia*
> my car is equipped with satellite alarm, and I can monitoring the movement, now the GT-R is arrived at Amsterdam, this is the location of the technical centre.
> 
> Bye Discoragno



Love it Disco.....the mothers track you so good to see the boot on the other foot if you get my meaning. Rock on:thumbsup:


----------



## R35 GREECE (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine was changed in Greece and i can say that after 22 GTR's they are for sure a lot more experienced than many others.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

They changed 22 engines already? That sounds better. Where's the center located, Athens?


----------



## R35 GREECE (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes it is located in Athens and it is called Theocharakis GTR center


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Guy said:


> - There are 309 vehicles affected and the owners of each one is being contacted directly.
> 
> .




1st off how Nissan put this car up into possibly most competitive market for sale with this problem is just beyond me. Worse off is the people who are getting their hands on the engines that were pulled/removed from the 309 cars is another problem in it self. 

I am not making this up, apparently there have been a couple of shady characters who have made mention to a fair amount of people they have the recalled engines for sale and selling them off as clean used motors. 

I would like that someone at Nissan can share the engine block #'s that were pulled. As for your comment about just being the euro spec LHD car why are there 60 engines in the UK that have been removed ? it does not make sense to pull the engines and ship them to the UK and then back to Japan, I think shipping on that would be insanely expensive , or is Nissan UK the general manager for all of Nissan EU market ? 


so


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

My car is back next week !!


Just happy knowing that next week i'll have my zilla again


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got my car back with new engine


Car came back dirty but whatever ..


I have no sounds ( no FM/no musicobox/no disc/no bt) et and no headlights
ECU is throwing codes like gifts at Xmas ... Reset does nothing. Bac kto HPC tomorrow yay  


THANK YOU NISSAN. GOOD JOB again.

This will not calm alex lol


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Where did you get the engine changed?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

zeyd said:


> Just got my car back with new engine
> 
> 
> Car came back dirty but whatever ..
> ...


I did not expect anything else from Nissan,they allways do a good job....























....










on fooling their customers:chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Ventsi said:


> Where did you get the engine changed?



amsterdam in special "HP"C


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, I did not expect that from Amsterdam. I'd better go to Athens then.


----------



## hdseton (May 21, 2010)

Core engines were purchsed with racers in mind. A racer can now purchase a complete practically new rebuildable core engine for under $15,000.00. In most cases no major components need be replaced; just bearings. Or they can go all the way and build themselves a 1000hp screamer, and not have to spend the kids college money to be competative. Way to go racers friend; and it is not 390


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

hdseton said:


> Core engines were purchsed with racers in mind.





> A racer can now purchase a complete practically new rebuildable core engine for under $15,000.00.


*shrug* GTR members have been getting complete bottom ends block crank rods, pistons oil pump for way less the the $15,000 you are quoting. 



> In most cases no major components need be replaced;





> just bearings.


So that is not a major component of the engine ? So bearings are like an oil change ? that simple ? :flame:

Are they not recalled motors with faulty pins/bearings/oil issue ? 



> Or they can go all the way and build themselves a 1000hp screamer,


:chuckle: :chairshot , oh man this made me LOL , you really have no idea ! 



> and not have to spend the kids college money to be competative. Way to go racers friend; and it is not 390


mods if I am out of line in this matter do send me a pm, i do respect the GTR community but the snake in the grass who keeps showing up with these condemned motors does not.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm confused as to why you have such a beef on this? Surely anyone who NEEDS an engine would check it properly first, recall or not?

Have you asked Nissan why these engines are on the marketplace on the first place?

Mook


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Mook said:


> I'm confused as to why you have such a beef on this? Surely anyone who NEEDS an engine would check it properly first, recall or not?
> 
> Have you asked Nissan why these engines are on the marketplace on the first place?
> 
> Mook


Mook, 

No beef . It's more about how its being presented to people and eventually you will see what I'm talking about later. If your out for a parts/builder motor, OK but passed off as a clean replacement motor with hidden problems that will only fail long time away from its unscrupulous seller source, will not only leave a negative mark for the GTR but also will serve as step in really pissing off a GTR owner who will probably never buy one again. So if I can make people aware of it , good and if people want to buy an engine and fix it for something else even better. Ether way to each to his own and buyer beware

Haven't spoken to any one at Nissan about this, I dont see any need to bother them with some peaon like me with a comment that will go straight into the trash bin. 

Been there with Ferrari while doing R&D work. No need to talk just work / pick up check and head home and repeat 10 months out of the year :runaway:


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

R390LM said:


> Mook,
> 
> No beef . It's more about how its being presented to people and eventually you will see what I'm talking about later. If your out for a parts/builder motor, OK but passed off as a clean replacement motor with hidden problems that will only fail long time away from its unscrupulous seller source, will not only leave a negative mark for the GTR but also will serve as step in really pissing off a GTR owner who will probably never buy one again. So if I can make people aware of it , good and if people want to buy an engine and fix it for something else even better. Ether way to each to his own and buyer beware
> 
> ...


R390LM - First of all let me thank you for making me aware of these "recall" engines. I was seriously thinking about dropping 18-19k for a bare long block from Nissan before I read your thread and picked up one of these motors (complete mind you!) for 9k plus a set of DEFI gauges that I didn't need hehe. Actually I was arguing with a local dealer about getting one of these engines - they said each time you order one a tech has to check the car out! (wth is that??)

Also I met the guy who is selling these engines. He turned out to be my cousin's friend. My cousin says he's pretty legit and I really don't think he is going around telling people that they are good engines when they're not. At his place I saw a bunch of Nissan engines including two cut JDM spec G35's and he told me straight up that these are either test engines or possibly from the european recall and I will want to at least replace the bearings. He seems mostly involved on the wholesale side, so maybe guys that are buying it from him are trying to sell them as good motors - I don't know, but check out my thread. The euro-recall motors are clean, we haven't found anything wrong with them, the machinist has already checked out hte engine, we're just waiting for pistons and rods to come in now... 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137214-so-i-went-out-bought-european-recall-engine.html

Finally lets keep in mind that aside from the scattering of spoiled 17 year old kids, GTR owners are not stupid. Most have been in the performance game for awhile and the rest who can afford an $85k car have enough common sense to know to do their homework when getting a $20k+ motor for half. So while I definitely appreciate your efforts (I definitely owe you a drink  ) I think most GTR owners are smart enough to know to be wary when presented with a "too good to be true" product. Yet I still think I got a deal


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my engine changed in Amsterdam. Everything works fine for now.

However I do miss a kit that was in my trunk. It's a long bag with the Nissan logo on it, it contains the emergency triangle and a first aid kit, if I recall correctly. Now Nissan Bulgaira won't supply me with another one, unless I tell them EXACTLY what was in that kit. Does anybody know what I'm talking about and if you do, could you give me a picture of the d*mn kit, so I can send it to them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

Ventsi said:


> I got my engine changed in Amsterdam. Everything works fine for now.
> 
> However I do miss a kit that was in my trunk. It's a long bag with the Nissan logo on it, it contains the emergency triangle and a first aid kit, if I recall correctly. Now Nissan Bulgaira won't supply me with another one, unless I tell them EXACTLY what was in that kit. Does anybody know what I'm talking about and if you do, could you give me a picture of the d*mn kit, so I can send it to them? Thanks in advance.


Good to read that its been some what taken care of but it really disgusts me to read that your car was rummaged through like gypsies were servicing it and that kit is not a cheap item. 

once you get through the 1st or second oil change have someone do a compression and leak down test on the motor just make sure all is ok, even though its a new motor its always good to be safe. 

any one want to post the engine block #'s that were recalled I would like to post them up on line to make sure people are not being sold a new clean motor as I have seen posts on line on other forums.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

You pay more for a LHD (about 70.000~75.000) and get problems because Nissan had to manufacture special parts for EU-regulations. All EEC & EEE countries are nailed with that.

But UK,USA and Japan have special production lines A.F.A.I.K. hearing this news.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

enshiu said:


> You pay more for a LHD (about 70.000~75.000) and get problems because Nissan had to manufacture special parts for EU-regulations. All EEC & EEE countries are nailed with that.
> 
> But UK,USA and Japan have special production lines A.F.A.I.K. hearing this news.



Translated means ?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R390LM said:


> Translated means ?


Where is the word translated?


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

R390LM said:


> Good to read that its been some what taken care of but it really disgusts me to read that your car was rummaged through like gypsies were servicing it and that kit is not a cheap item.
> 
> once you get through the 1st or second oil change have someone do a compression and leak down test on the motor just make sure all is ok, even though its a new motor its always good to be safe.
> 
> any one want to post the engine block #'s that were recalled I would like to post them up on line to make sure people are not being sold a new clean motor as I have seen posts on line on other forums.


A compression / leak down test will not detect bad bearings... 

There's nothing wrong with these recalled engines - just pop in new bearings you are set. It beats paying $25k from the stealer...


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

GSE1 said:


> A compression / leak down test will not detect bad bearings...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with these recalled engines - just pop in new bearings you are set. It beats paying $25k from the stealer...



Honestly stop with this nonsense , bascially you do not have a sense of time and money when it comes down to this, so I buy a bunk motor from you it last for what (XXX) miles and then I'm back at sq one, seriously be honest about this sort of stuff, since you know so much about this why not replace the bearings your self and sell them all off as rebuilt motors :thumbsup:

However the best part is by the time Im done with the rebuild and buying the after market parts, I would be at about what you are selling your engines for.

So for the sake of the GT-R sportsmanship and spirit of the essence of the GTR community, be honest about what your selling to people in this community. Telling people its like popping in pop-tarts in the toaster when it comes to the bearings, not only does it reek of "DODGEYNESS" it just shows you dont care. Having motor take a crap on you is one thing but to intentionally hide where the source of the motor is another thing. 

btw when you pop in those bearings are you building it in a dust free environment like the Nissan factory ? 

kthxbi


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

R390LM said:


> Honestly stop with this nonsense , bascially you do not have a sense of time and money when it comes down to this, so I buy a bunk motor from you it last for what (XXX) miles and then I'm back at sq one, seriously be honest about this sort of stuff, since you know so much about this why not replace the bearings your self and sell them all off as rebuilt motors :thumbsup:
> 
> However the best part is by the time Im done with the rebuild and buying the after market parts, I would be at about what you are selling your engines for.
> 
> ...


R390LM - You obviously know nothing about building big power motors, and frankly your misguided attempts to discredit these motors makes me wonder. What is your angle? Do you work for Nissan?

My motor was checked and built by a WELL KNOWN engine builder / machinist - someone who has hundreds of high power motors under his belt, dozens of VR38 engines, and in fact used to work as a lead engine tech at the US subsidiary that contributed to the DEVELOPMENT of the VR38 (it begins with a "C"). Things that were checked for include all tolerances, Rockwell hardness, microscopic examination, balance, among other things. I dropped $1500 extra to make doubly sure my motor was good - and it was. 

I also know FOR A FACT that there are AT LEAST four 750whp+ cars running rebuilt recalled engines here in the southland. One of these was built by WORLD FAMOUS nissan tuner that has by building Nissans for decades (starts with an S). 

It's ironic because you obviously are not in the loop with the top-tier local Socal GTR tuners. If you were they would tell you that they are all building off these "recall motors" because THERE'S NOTHING WRONG - and in fact in BETTER condition than many wreck motors. Why don't you ask a famous Utah tuner how their wrecked VR38 went? But of course they probably just see you just as a dumb a rich kid with a GTR so they are not going to give up their sources or tell you any secrets.

You know I've been playing with rice cars for ages - back when many of these socal tuners and industry leaders were rolling to Etiwanda with their 15 second hondas rolling on 14" tri-star Anteras, with JG tbodies, and a 9mm in the glove. I don't claim to know everything, but guys that I have known for 20 years will usually give me some real information more often than disinformation. But obviously you are just getting (or creating) disinformation... 

Seriously give it a rest or at least get your facts straight before you post...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can we please stop the bickering guys...


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can we please stop the bickering guys...


Cheers.


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

GSE1 said:


> R390LM - You obviously know nothing about building big power motors, and frankly your misguided attempts to discredit these motors makes me wonder. What is your angle? Do you work for Nissan?
> 
> My motor was checked and built by a WELL KNOWN engine builder / machinist - someone who has hundreds of high power motors under his belt, dozens of VR38 engines, and in fact used to work as a lead engine tech at the US subsidiary that contributed to the DEVELOPMENT of the VR38 (it begins with a "C"). Things that were checked for include all tolerances, Rockwell hardness, microscopic examination, balance, among other things. I dropped $1500 extra to make doubly sure my motor was good - and it was.
> 
> ...


lol, didn't go to oxford, I'm to rouge for the Nissan camp :blahblah:.

good gwad, I'd lend "Swiss cheese" more creditability then this post.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*This thread is the GTROC equivalent to HIV*

Youre a perspective GTR buyer, you log on to the GTR.co.uk website and one of the first things you see is this thread? Hello?! :chairshot

I cant beleive they made this thread a sticky! :banned:

Its like searching for your BA plane tickets online and there being a notice;

** From time to time aeroplanes have been known to crash and kill people, but dont worry, its never happened to a British Airways plane** :repost:


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

My perspective is a little different. My perspective of the Nissan engine change program is that Nissan is a company that really stands behind the quality of their vehicles and ultimately their customers satisfaction.

The BMW M3 engine fiasco comes to mind as evidence of a car company not stepping up. Almost the same problem (bad bearings), BMW literally told their techs to drop bottom ends on the lift and just pop in new bearings. Like you can properly pop in new bearings on the lift...


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

> My perspective is a little different


I can believe that.



> My perspective of the Nissan engine change program


Yes, they did stand by what they were supposed to do but a hand full of pissed off owners who have since completed their ownership and sold off their R35s and have vowed to let others know their negative experience. I'm saying you can not satisfy 100% of the customer base but it serves as a lesson for other mfgs to look at how Nissan treated their customers and how this was overall handled. 

At some point someone completely overlooked the aspect that UK,EU,CH,Eastern Europeans high end car buyers "do their reading" before they spend their money on a vehicle purchase, and those that read are choosing to stay high end European Marquee or would rather buy something else then to have to deal with the drama others have complained/posted with their GT-R owner experience. 



> is that Nissan is a company that really stands behind the quality of their vehicles and ultimately their customers satisfaction.


Might be brown nosing there a bit, I do believe it Depends on the market your in, japan would look at you and kick you out of the dealer or service center for warranty, the USA service writer needs to be in a clown suit, after the dealer experience stories so many owners have gotten at their local GT-R center. 

No disrespect to Goshen/Nakamura and to the hard working people at Nissan HQ in Japan, can't make everyone happy. Nissan does set the benchmark/Kaizen philosophy standard for the industry. 




> The BMW M3 engine fiasco comes to mind as evidence of a car company not stepping up.


Last as I recalled they were replaced and given a 100,000 Mile warranty from over the base BMW 3/50,000 mile warranty ? 

how is that a fiasco ? fiasco would be some person on a customer service line saying "your warranty is voided" due to a traction control switch being shut off, if there is any thing being called a fiasco is just overall the customer experience customers have had to deal with in the in the USA and the GTR. 

Kiss the ground your customers walk on, since a happy customers will sell products automatically, where as a pissed off person will remember that negative dealer/service experience as long as they can remember, and bascailly6 tell anyone and everyone about it. 




> Almost the same problem (bad bearings), BMW literally told their techs to drop bottom ends on the lift and just pop in new bearings. Like you can properly pop in new bearings on the lift...


"GOD" here we go again. LOL pop them in as a pop tart or just toasting bread in the oven. ah yeah, rotary's do set the standards for just popping in those apex seal's


overall Nissan's customer relation's team really needs to look into the past and see whats going on to go forward and make the next buyer experience better one. There are more pressing problems? 

With the yen skyrocketing against the USD, I don't see how its possible how Nissan can profit on this car in the USA market, just makes me worried if there are going to be lean on the warranty or will they add more clown suits at the local dealer ?


----------



## GSE1 (May 8, 2010)

And with that you are on my ignore list lol


----------



## vervehotel (Feb 21, 2011)

I really liked your post it was very informative.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

UK is exempted from the engine bearing story as it is not a Shengen country so not all EEC regulations apply here. 
So UK engines have leaded bearings?

What about cyprus, Malta and Ireland they drive RHD and no bearing replacement needed?


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

As far as I know, no RHD car is affected.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Ventsi said:


> As far as I know, no RHD car is affected.


Nice to hear that I am proud that I have a JDM car :clap::thumbsup:


----------

